# Lesson learned



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

A buddy and I went out today squirrel hunting. I have never hunted squirrel before so it was a new experience for me. We shot three fox squirrels and he taught me how to clean them and take them home.

I boiled one up and made some dumplings with them, but the meat tasted bad. It tasted like the gut smelled when we cleaned them. I talked with him and realized that I should have soaked them in salt water overnight to help get the blood out. 

Whoops, guess you live and learn. I am glad I only cooked one to try.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Add a tspn of vinegar and a cpl bay leaves.Also rinse and drain if water gets blood stained.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

And make sure that you use non iodized salt. Makes a big difference in taste.


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

Okay, thanks for tips guys. I love to eat squirrels and dumplings and was trying to introduce it to my wife and kids. Hopefully these ideas and a longer soak will help get rid of some of that blood taste.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

soaking in milk and salt can leach some of the blood taste out as well. I usually wash the carcass really well, then soak for a while in salt water. I change out the salt water a couple times in the hour i soak it. I then bag and freeze the carcass. When I thaw it to cook it I will soak it in a little salt in milk for an hour or so. This seems to mellow the gamey taste if there is any.


----------

